# Watashi wa kodi to iimasu (romaji japanese)



## whenischeesenotcheese (Mar 9, 2013)

Currently trying to learn Japanese online. I have no idea what the end result will be. All I know is that I'm day dreaming of a beautiful Japanese boy coming to my school and I get to show him around...you get the picture  Just don't expect anything professional. Not that you would anyway. Seeing as I'm only fifteen years old. And you're not. /(-.-)/


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Aa sou desu ne?


----------



## whenischeesenotcheese (Mar 9, 2013)

"don't expect anything professional" I'm still trying to get around the kanji -.-


----------



## whenischeesenotcheese (Mar 9, 2013)

and according to google translate you said good morning...which i don't think is right since you put a question mark at the end...


----------



## Marie Claire (Aug 12, 2011)

whenischeesenotcheese said:


> and according to google translate you said good morning...which i don't think is right since you put a question mark at the end...


Aa sou desu ne? means "Is that so?"


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

I'm learning Japanese at university, so I can give you a couple of good sources:

This has vocab:
https://www.erin.ne.jp/en/sitemap.php (Change the language to English to get around it)

This is a good translator/dictionary:
Search the Japanese - English Dictionary - Tanoshii Japanese

If you have tumblr, one of my classmates has a blog for Japanese language:
I can speak Japanese!

This is good for grammar:
Particles used with verbs | Learn Japanese

It's a pretty difficult language to learn, especially at first. Wait until you get to counters 

Also, were you trying to say you're called Kodi in the title? If so, it's better just to say 'Kodi desu' or 'watashi no namae wa Kodi desu'. You can go for the formal 'Kodi moushimasu' if you like.


----------

